
“Ideas are cheap, execution is everything” – prove it for $1 - rorygibson
https://www.ideasarecheap.net
======
rorygibson
(I made this)

I mostly did this because I wanted to see just how minimal you can make a site
that sells something these days.

If I make any actual $ from it I'll update in here :-)

